# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Ссылки на красивости

## Домик в деревне

Сегодня юзер Libellule поделилась ссылкой на волшебные фото. Как можно сделать фото маленько девочки такими невероятными. Смотрим!

http://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/

----------


## kazangi

www.netlore.ru/trexmernye-risunki-na-asfalte и это невероятные штуки и все мелом!

----------


## lastochka

муж прислал красивую фотку :Smile:  Зацените :Smile: 
http://club.foto.ru/gallery/photos/p...oto_id=1648752

----------


## Kusya

Томас Кинкейд (Thomas Kinkade) - американский художник, названный прессой "Мастером Света". Его живопись, наполненная светом и спокойствием, приносит миллионам людей надежду и радость. http://nevseoboi.com.ua/oboi-wallpap...2-kartiny.html

----------


## Ramadana

Поразительно-нежный детский мир глазами Анне Геддес:
http://2photo.ru/11056-fotografii-de...na-geddes.html

----------


## Домик в деревне

Красота!!!

Вот вот вот как у меня в животе ребенок лежит! Чудесно!

----------


## yakudza

наглядное пособие для подготовки старшего к появлению младшего))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Волшебно!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/kmberggren?page=2

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://ege-vika-vl.livejournal.com/68263.html

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://dimpledot.livejournal.com/275901.html#cutid1

плакала=)

----------


## Ёжик

Не нашла, куда еще выложить. Но очень мне нравится, до слез (гормоны, наверно))))

----------


## kiara

Очень понимаю)))))))))) могу сто раз смотреть и каждый раз умываться слезами)
Думаю, что не только гормоны))))Очень искренняя песня (как и все тексты у Дубцовой)и очень нежный клип, такое нельзя сыграть-это нужно чувствовать. Поэтому, думаю, мы все и плачем-потому что чувствуем то, о чем поют)

----------


## kazangi

http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic321458.html

----------


## Kusya

Ян Артюс-Бертран «Земля, увиденная с неба»
часть 1 http://bigpicture.ru/?p=141813
часть 2 http://bigpicture.ru/?p=141990

----------


## Jazz

Ходили вчера на выставку картин художника Алексея Бегова (во флигеле Художественного музея, выставка будет работать еще 7 и 8 мая). Все очень понравилось, такое доброе, сочное, светлое. Очень запоминающаяся манера письма. А еще есть у него прям-таки очень "темарные" картины:
Рождение
не помню названия(((
Спящие под луной
Тимошка ходил по выставке, долго смотрел на картины, показывал на то, что узнавал, и пытался поторгать холсты, висевшие пониже.

----------


## Kusya

Такие интересные другие люди http://aroundtree.livejournal.com/161777.html

----------


## yakudza

да, обалденно!
вот что значит нация свободных и уверенных в себе людей. жаль, что у нас таких единицы.
Но верно там сказано в комментах - счастье рукотворно. Спасибо за вдохновение!!!

----------


## летняя мама

Что мне сегодня френдлента принесла, ммм.... Хотела сначала в теме "интернет-магазины" написать. Но все ж решила в "Красивости" (мамы мальчиков поймут). Чудный магазин http://spacegiraffe.ru/, игры, игрушки, материалы для творчества, книги -все на космическую тематику. Здесь поделки на тему космоса http://spacegiraffe.ru/tvorchestvo   и сообщество, много красивых фотографий космических объектов http://ru-spacegiraffe.livejournal.com/
Красота же, правда?

----------


## kiara

О-спасибо,Оля!!!! 
Дааа,столько всего чудесного про космос!

----------


## летняя мама

"Узелки на память" -авторские куклы Ирины Андреевой  http://teplenkaya.livejournal.com/10148.html. Как-будто на машине времени в детство перенеслась. Всё это чудо - из войлока. И столько души в этих куклах!

и там еще http://teplenkaya.livejournal.com/ta...BB%D0%BE%D0%BA

----------

